# טוב די, אני רוצה לפרוק. הכל נורא נחמד בפורום



## הפרי האסור 2003 (8/11/12)

טוב די, אני רוצה לפרוק. הכל נורא נחמד בפורום 
אין סיפורים על כלות שסובלות או משתגעות...

אז ככה, המשפחה שלו - מ-ש-ג-ע-ת אותי!!!!

לחתונה של אחיו אמא שלו קנתה לו חליפה (לפני פחות משנה) שהוא לבש בדיוק פעמיים.
חליפה מאוד יפה להתחתן בה. היא לא ויתרה והיא גרמה לקניה של חליפה חדשה.

איך?

לי היה ברור שמר בחור הולך לקנות חולצה בשביל החליפה שכבר יש לו. הוא נפגש עם אמא שלו לבד והבקשה היחידה שהייתה לי - זה רק שלא תהיה בצבע לבן.
מה קרה בפועל?
הוא התקשר אלי ואמר שהם ראו חליפה ומה דעתי.
אז בהתחלה אמרתי שיעשה מה שהוא רוצה, אבל שיש לו חליפה מאוד יפה ושלא ראיתי איתו עכשיו את מה שיש. אז ביקשתי שיצלם עם הסמארטפון שלו ושילח אלי לאימייל. בשלב הזה עוד הייתי רגועה.

אחרי זה התחלתי לחשוב עם עצמי, איך זה שאני בתור כלה לא אקח חלק בקניה של חליפה לחתן שלי??
זה כן משהו שחשוב לי לאהוב אותו.

בשיחה השניה כבר כעסתי ואמרתי שאני לא חושבת שזה נכון. זה לא עזר לי, הוא חזר עם חליפה הביתה, ולא רק זה, הוא גם בא נכנס הביתה עם אמא שלו! בזמן שאני כבר חשבתי איך אני מדברת איתו על הנושא בלי להפוך את זה לריב מכוער.
היה לי ממש קשה להיות אני הנחמדה כרגיל. אז הייתי קצת אדישה.

בסופו של דבר - החליפה הוחזרה כי החליפה הקודמת שהייתה לו, יותר יפה. אבל בזה זה לא נגמר, כי היא קנתה לו חליפה חדשה! לפחות זה היה בנוכחותי, אבל גם זה לא היה פשוט. למה? כי אמרתי שאני לא רוצה חולצה לבנה, והיא דווקא רצתה את הלבנה. בסוף לא נקנתה חולצה לבנה, אבל אחרי הרבה הוצאה של אנרגיות.

נושא נוסף שמחרפן אותי זה - נגנים לחתונה. היא העלתה אותו כבר מספר פעמים ואנחנו אמרנו שאין לנו עניין.
עכשיו אחרי שהיא סימנה V על החליפה, היא ממשיכה במלוא המרץ לשעוט ליעד הבא שלה!! היא שאלה אם כבר התחלנו להתעניין בנגנים, את מר בחור כשהוא דיבר איתה טלפונית. אבל אמרנו שאנחנו לא רוצים נגנים!! אז מה פתאום להתעניין בזה??

אוף בנות, נשבר לי.  ואלה החיים שיהיו לי. מלחמות והוצאות אנרגיה מיותרים על דברים שאני לא רוצה (ושהוא לא רוצה). למה? כי לא מספיק להגיד "לא", היא תמשיך לטחון את הנושא עד שהיא תקבל את מה שהיא רוצה! וזה לא שהיא לומדת לפעם הבאה, היא פשוט לא מרפה!!

אני מספיק בלחץ מהחתונה שמתקיימת החודש, אני גם נלחצת ממנה שהיא לא מרפה!! ממש יש לי מועקה! ומר בחור לא יודע לעשות CUT CLEAN הוא לא יודע לענות באסרטיביות, זה מ-ש-ג-ע אותי ואני לא צריכה את זה עכשיו!
איך מתמודדים? אני ממש מרגישה שאבן יושבת לי על הלב. היא פשוט עושה לי נזק!! ולא מגיע לי להרגיש תחושות פיזיות כאלה!!!! אוףףףףףף


----------



## coffeetoffy (8/11/12)

טוב, את די צודקת 
אבל לא סתם אומרים שלכל כלה יש בעיה עם החמות.. 
שלי לא מתערבת או משהו אבל היא יכולה לאכול את הראש עם אותה שאלה.. נגיד תשע פעמים בערב שבת לשאול אם נבוא גם מחר, ולא משנה כמה נסביר לה שאנחנו הולכים להורים שלי.. כל מני כאלה.. 
אין מה לעשות. הבן שלה מתחתן, זה חשוב לה כמעט כמו שזה חשוב לך ככלה, והיא רוצה להיות מעורבת. תתמודדי. אחרי החתונה תקווי שהיא תרגיע..


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (8/11/12)

זה אופי!! 
אני נמצאת כבר הרבה זמן במשפחה כדי להבין שעל דברים שהיא רוצה, כשהם לא חופפים לרצונות שלנו, נאכל חרא.

זו חתונה שלישית ואחרונה במשפחה בתוך פרק זמן יחסית קצר.

אני מבינה רצון להיות מעורב ואין לי עם זה בעיה. הבעיה מתחילה עם זה שלא מקבלים "לא".

גם אצלנו בשישי השאלה שנשאלת היא "באיזו שעה אתם באים מחר" ולא "האם אתם באים מחר", כאילו ברור שאנחנו באים מחר!!

בסדר, מילא, כבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"התרגלתי" לזה.

אבל הסיפור עם הנגנים מחרפן אותי. למה? כי היא לא מ-כ-ב-ד-ת אותנו! היא לא מכבדת את זה שהדעה שלנו שונה משלה ושהיא לא תקבל את מה שהיא רוצה!!

וזה לא שהיא לא קיבלה את מה שהיא רוצה בדברים אחרים!
היא רצתה לחלק מתנות לאורחים - אמרתי שיהיה לה בכיף, רק שלא תבקש ממני להשקיע בזה אנרגיה ולהתחיל לחפש דברים.

היא רצתה לקנות לבן שלו חליפה חדשה למרות שכבר יש לו חליפה מהממת וחשבנו שזה לגמרי מיותר - היא קנתה לבן שלה חליפה.

אז נגנים אנחנו לא רוצים ואין לה דרך לכפות את זה עלינו (ואני נשבעת שאם היא תעשה מאחורי הגב ותזמין נגנים כ"הפתעה", אם יגיעו כאלה לחתונה שלי, אני אשחרר אותם הביתה בלי סנטימנטים.

אמרנו שאין לנו עניין, והיא לא מרפה!!!

ביקשתי מהבחור לשבת איתה לשיחה. אי אפשר ככה! אני גם ככה לחוצה מכל המעמד של החתונה, יש לי התרגשות להתמודד איתה וכל מיני לחצים טבעיים שנובעים מהמעמד, והסיפור הזה מעלה לי נורא את העצבים שלא בצדק.

אני מרגישה שהיא פשוט לא מכבדת את הרצונות שלנו עם זה שהיא מנסה שוב ושוב בהזדמנויות שונות! האשראי עוד לא התקרר מהגיהוץ שהוא עבר, והיא כבר ממשיכה ליעד הבא!!

(יש לציין שאת החתונה אנחנו משלמים, אבל נקבל מתנת חתונה מכל אחד מההורים. שזה בעצם אומר שהם לא מבצעים את התשלום ישר לכל נותני הספקים, מה שנותן לנו יותר שליטה על כל הסיפור).

פשוט נורא קשה לי עם זה שאני צריכה להסביר את עצמי. בפעם הראשונה שאמרתי לא היא אמרה שנגנים מכבדים את האורחים. אז למה היא בכלל שואלת, אם אין אופציה כזו של "לא" מבחינה? וואלה לא מתאים לי עכשיו שעד החתונה היא תשגע אותי עם הסיפור הזה, ואם מר בחור לא ינהל איתה שיחה אישית, או שזה לא יעזור, כשהיא תעלה את השאלה מולי, אני אבקש ממנה בצורה יפה ומנומסת לחדול מזה כבר!!!

היא פשוט עושה לי נזק נפשי (זמני) וזה לא כיף.


----------



## יום וליל (8/11/12)

חבל להוציא אנרגיות מיותרות 
אני יודעת שזה יכול להטריף אבל הכח בידייים שלך,
מה שתעשי עכשיו ישפיע בערך על כל ההתמודות שלך אתה בעתיד.
תגידי לבחור להגיד לה שאתם לא רוצים להקה ובמידה ותגיע להקה היא תוחזר הביתה בבושת פנים
ולא תאפשרו לה לנגן.

אנחנו בחתונה לא שיתפנו כמעט בכלום את ההורים,
אמרנו לההם רק מה סגרנו ובמה שרצינו להתייעץ התיעצנו
(היה לזה מחיר כמובן שאותו שילמנו)
אבל זה יצר מצב שאין התערבויות בחיים שלנו בכלל.
(לפני היו מלא התערבית ומשברים עד שהבנו איך לתפעל הורים)

לנו היה מקרה שבראש השנה הינו צריכים ללכת להורים של X,
שעה לפני ארוחת החג ההורים של Y מתקשרים ואומרים "אולי תבואו אלינו?"
שעה לפני!


----------



## ronitvas (8/11/12)

יקירה 
רוב השנים אני בסדר עם חמותי, למרות שיש עליות ומורדות. וכן, היא לפעמים מטרייייפה אותי!!!! אבל גם אמא שלי מטריפה אותי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל איתה לפחות אני יודעת איכשהו להתמודד
מערכות יחסים אינן פשוטות גם אם הקרובים אליך, ופה צריך אקסטרות כוח כי את החלק הזה במשפחה לא את "בחרת".... אבל הצד הזה הופך להיות שלך,
ובכל זאת מדובר באמא של הבחור שאת בחרת לאהוב ולהמשיך לחיות איתו. היא גידלה וחינכה אותו. את אוהבת את ה"תוצר". אז כנראה שהיא לא כל כך גרועה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וכן, הם מתרגשים. זה לא עוזר למועקות שלך, גם אותך אני מאוד מבינה, אבל צריך לדעת למצוא את הטוב - למרות שזה קשה!
בהתחלת הדרך שלנו ביחד הייתי אני הולכת ועומדת על הרגליים האחוריות כדי לשמור על האינטרסים שלי-שלנו (במיוחד שהגיעו הילדים). לאורך השנים זה אומנם הכניס המון אינפוט חיובי לקשר, אבל גם הכניס הרבה מתחים.
בשנה האחרונה אני שולחת את גילי. אני מרגישה שלא מתאים לי להיכנס לריבים. זאת אמא שלו, ושיתמודד גם הוא. מה גם שהרבה פעמים הייתי, לא ממש בכוונה, מכניסה אותו באמצע. וגם לו לא היה נעים, כי הוא לרוב היה צריך לתפוס צד. כל אחת ציפתה שהוא יתפוס את הצד שלה, ואבוי לו אם לא. את בוודאי יכולה להבין מה זה עשה לו.... 
אחרי החפירה.... אני באמת חושבת שהוא זה שצריך לעמוד מולה ולא את. ואם הוא לא מסוגל/יכול, תצטרכו לספוג. 
אמא של גיסתי, הפתיעה אותם ביום החתונה עם עוד טונות תוספות שהם לא רצו להוציא עליהן כסף. אבל, הם שחררו כי הם לא רצו להתעצבן. הם רק הבהירו לה שאין בכוונתם לשלם על האקסטרות, וכך היה.
זה עשה לה טוב על הלב, להם זה לא ממש הפריע, בשורה התחתונה וזהו. 
מקווה שתצלחי את התקופה בנועם יחסי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חבל לבזבז על זה אנרגיות. תתמקדי בחיובי


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (8/11/12)

את צודקת 
פשוט אף פעם לא נתקלתי בדבר כזה, ולכן אני מתקשה להתמודד.

עם אמא שלי מאוד נוח להגיד לה לא, ולהסביר לה גם למה לא.
אני לא מרגישה שהיא לוחצת עלי, ובכל מקרה אם היא מגזימה, אני יודעת לשים את הגבול.

שם, הוא מתנהל נורא בעדינות, מאוד מופנם מולה, הוא סופג את הדברים ומתעצבן בשקט, אבל לא אומר לה מילה. הוא נמנע מעימותים, ועכשיו הכל מתעצם כי עכשיו העסק הזה מקבל חומת גומי שזה "לכל החיים", ואז המחשבות נודדות מה יהיה כשיהיו ילדים, גם שם היא תטריף עלי הדעת...

אני בחורה מאוד מאוד עצמאית, לא צריכה שיגידו לי מה לעשות, מקסימום שיתנו לי עצות בטח ובטח שאני מצפה מבנאדם להפנים/לקבל את זה שגם אם זה לא מוצא חן בעיניו, יש דברים שאנו לא רואים עין בעין, וזה לא תמיד יהיה דרך שלה. פעם אחת לשאול בסדר, פעמיים לשאול, ניחא, אבל כמה אפשר? היא דילגה על שלב השאלה, ועברה לשלב הבא, לבדוק האם אנחנו כבר מחפשים/בודקים נגנים.

אני צריכה ללמוד לקחת דברים יותר בקלילות, פשוט כשאני מבינה שזו התמודדות לכל החיים עכשיו, שכשהיא לא מקבלת את מה שהיא רוצה היא תשב ותלחץ עד שיצא לך המיץ ותמלאי את הרצון שלה, הופך את הסיפור הזה ליותר כבד, מאיך שאפשר להתייחס אליו באופן נקודתי.


----------



## arapax (8/11/12)

רוגע זה state of mind 
אם תחליטי להיות רגועה, גם את תהיי רגועה 

אני יכולה לתת לך כדוגמה את אבא של מר בחור שלי, שמאד רצה שנתחתן עם רב. למה? ככה. כי הוא רוצה  (ומדובר באדם שבז לדת ולכל הקשור בה).
ואנחנו, כזוג, וגם כל אחד בנפרד, מאד לא רצינו. את חושבת שהוא הפסיק לדוש בזה? ממש לא. כל פעם שהתראינו איתם הוא ניסה לשכנע אותנו, ובעיקר אותי (כי ברור שיותר קל לחשוב שזו החלטה והתעקשות שלי). והוא שמע את אותה תשובה כל פעם - ממש לא, תודה. האם זה עצבן אותי לרמה של נזק בריאותי? לא, כי החלטתי שזה לא מטריד אותי ולא מעניין אותי. 

ולא שלא היה שם פוטנציאל, כי ברגע שהוא הבין שזה לא הולך לקרות הוא איים לא להגיע לחתונה, או אולי להגיע רק אחרי הטקס, והוא סירב להיות בין המברכים בטקס האזרחי שלנו. אבל אני החלטתי מראש שאני רגועה, ובסוף הוא הגיע כמו ילד טוב לצילומים המשפחתיים לפני קבלת הפנים. 
[אם כי לא הסכים להיות אחד המברכים]

תבחרי את הקרבות שלך בחכמה, ותשמרי על הבריאות. זה הכי חשוב.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/11/12)

אני יכולה להבין איך זה קשה לך. הרבה פעמים בתחילת הדרך יש חיכוכים עם משפחת המוצא של אחד מבני הזוג או שניהם וזה מקשה וצריך למצוא דרך להתמודד.
אני יודעת שזה קשה אבל בכל פעם שאת נשאלת על הנגנים תגידי לא תמציתי ונחרץ, כדי שלא יהיה מקום לדיון. אם היא תשאל למה תגידי פשוט, אנחנו לא רוצים. אם בכל זאת יהיו נגנים ביום החתונה כי היא תחליט להפתיע - בעיה שלה, היא תשלם! 
אין לך ממש מה לעשות אם היא תחליט ״להפתיע״ אותך... אני גם במקרה הזה לא הייתי שולחת את הנגנים הביתה - קודם כל כי זה יכול לגרום לפיצוץ ביום החתונה ושנית כי היא כבר שילמה. מה שכן הייתי עושה במקומך, כמו שכבר הוצע זה שולחת את בעלך לדבר איתה...
תראי, לא הייתי מתחילה ויכוח על זה במהלך האירוע כי יש לזה פוטנציאל לפגוע באירוע יותר מאשר קיומם של הנגנים... שבעלך יבהיר לה שאתם לא מסכימים, גם לא בתור הפתעה. אם היא תביא נגנים בכל זאת- זו כבר בעיה שלה.
את גם יכולה להנחות את המקום מראש שאתם לא מוכנים לקבל הפתעות ושאף ספק מוסיקה שהשם והפרטים שלו לא ניתנו על ידיכם לא יורשה להיות נוכח באירוע. דברי על זה עם מנהל המקום ועם הדי ג׳יי. הנגנים ממילא אמורים ליצור קשר עם המקום מראש כדי לתאם במה/ הגברה. תגידו למקום שיעדכנו אותכם אם נגנים יצרו איתם קשר ושהמקום יגיד לנגנים שאתם לא מאשרים.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (8/11/12)

היי, חשוב לי לציין 
שאני מאוד מעריכה את התגובה שלך, אבל אני לא מסכימה עם הגישה.

אני לא מוכנה שיפקיעו ממני את חיי ולא יתייחסו לרצונות שלי, בשם הכסף "היא משלמת".

זה לא ככה. אני לא רוצה נגנים כי אני רוצה ליווי של שירים ישנים ונעימים שכיף לשמוע ברקע עם מילים, ולא רק נעימות, שזה מה שנגנים יכולים לספק. הם יכולים לנגן את השיר, אבל בלי המילים.
אני לא רוצה נגנים לא כדי לעשות דווקא, אלא כי אני באמת לא מעוניינת בסגנון הזה לחתונה שלי, ואני לא מוכנה להיות כלה שתשב בשקט ותספוג כזה דבר.
אני לא אקבל הפתעות כאלה, ואני לא מוכנה שיעשו לי תרגילים, ולכן אם יהיה כזה דבר, אני בהחלט אשחרר אותם הביתה.

הרעיון שלך טוב - לוודא עם מנהל הארוע שאם יש מצב כזה, לא לאפשר אותו מראש.

אני לא מוכנה שאנשים יעשו מה שהם רוצים כי זה לא יוצא מהכיס שלי, אני לא מוכנה לדרך חיים כזו. יש סיבה למה לא, וגם אם זה היה כי סתם ככה, אני פשוט לא רוצה, צריך לכבד את זה, ולא לראות שאפשר לקנות דברים בכסף.

סיפרתי לאמא שלי על הרצון שלה בנגנים וגם היא התלהבה. אז אימי הציעה לשלם את הנגנים מהכיס שלה, ועדיין אמרתי לא.
גם עם ההזמנות, אמא שלי רצתה שנשדרג את הנייר של ההזמנות, ואמרתי לה שאני לא מעוניינת כי מבחינתי, כעקרון, אני לא מוכנה להשקיע בזה עוד כסף, כי בתעשיה הזו הכל עולה יקר, ואנשים זורקים את זה בסוף לפח. ככה זה נגמר.

אז לכאורה, בעל הדעה הוא בעל המאה, אבל אין שום סיבה שבעולם שאם זה לא יוצא מהכיס שלי, דברים שסותרים את העמדות והרצונות שלי יקרו, רק כי זה לא הכסף שלי.

אני אכן אספר למשל לגבי מתנות לאורחים לא היה אכפת לי. אמא שלו רצתה לתת מתנות לאורחים, ואמרתי שתעשה מה שהיא רוצה, רק שלא יבקשו ממני ללכת בין חנויות ולחפש. מה שאני מוכנה זה לסייע באריזה שלהם, וזה הכל. גם קישוט לשולחן שהיא רצתה לקנות, אמרתי שלא אכפת לי ושתעשה.

אלה דברים שלא היו עקרוניים לי, אז נתתי את האופציה.

אני לא פה כדי לעשות דווקא לאף אחד. זו החתונה שלי. יש דברים שחשובים לי, ויש דברים שלא משנים לי. נתתי לה חופש בחלק מסוים, ובחלק הזה של נגנים אין לי עניין. גם עם החליפה לא לי ולא לו היה עניין, אבל עובדה שזה לא עזר.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/11/12)

אני מבינה את מה שאת כותבת 
ואני בהחלט חושבת שזכותך להתעקש על זה עד לחתונה ושבן זוגך צריך ללכת לאמא שלו ולהזהיר אותה מראש שלא תביא נגנים - כי אתם לא מעוניינים בהם. 
הכוונה שלי הייתה שאם הנגנים כבר הגיעו לחתונה- אז אני באופן אישי כבר לא הייתי שולחת אותם - גם בגלל תחושת הבזבוז שצריך לשלם להם בכל מקרה וגם כי אני מניחה שזה יגרום לפיצוץ גדול ולא הייתי רוצה לחוות פיצוץ כזה ביום החתונה שלי. כלומר, לא הייתי רוצה להתעצבן כל כך בעצמי ביום החתונה סביב הנושא הזה. 
מה שכן הייתי עושה זה עושה את כל המאמצים כדי שיהיה ברור לכולם שאתם לא מעוניינים - לרבות לדבר עם המקום.
ואם בכל זאת לא היו מכבדים אותי, הנושא היה עולה לדיון אחרי החתונה ולא ביום החתונה עצמו, כדי לא להרוס אותו (והייתי מבקשת מבן זוגי שידבר עם אמא שלו ויבהיר לה כמה זה פוגע). אני יודעת שבאופן אישי אני מאד לוקחת דברים ללב ואם היו עושים לי כזה דבר ביום החתונה והייתי מגיעה למצב של להתווכח על זה- זה היה הורס לי את כל ההמשך ולא הייתי מסוגלת להמשיך הלאה.  

אנחנו למשל אמרנו לדי ג'יי שאנחנו לא מוכנים שיהיו מצגות הפתעה ושלא יאשר לאף אחד לברך. הדי ג'יי מחזיק את השליטה על מערכות ההגברה ולכן הוא יכול לא לאשר דברים כאלו - כי הזוג אמר לו שהם לא מסכימים. אגב, בסוף אף אחד לא ניסה להפתיע וכיבדו את הרצון שלנו (לא היה לי ספק שיכבדו את הרצון שלנו- אבל בכל זאת אמרנו ליתר ביטחון). אגב, גיסתי הכינה לנו מצגת תמונות מקסימה, אבל היא הראתה לנו אותה ערב לפני החתונה כי היא ידעה שאנחנו לא מעוניינים במצגת בחתונה. זה היה מאד יפה ומתחשב. 

אם את רוצה לנקוט אמצעי נוסף - בקשי מבן הזוג שלך להודיע לאמא שלו שאמרתם לגן האירועים ולמנהל האירוע שלא מאשרים לשום גורם שלא אושר על ידכם להיכנס למקום האירוע ביום האירוע ושאם הם מתכננים להפתיע אותכם - שידעו שהמאבטחים לא יכניסו אף אחד. אני מניחה שאולי החשש שהכסף יילך בגלל שלא יתנו לנגנים להיכנס יגרום לה לא להזמין נגנים. בנוסף, זה הוגן להודיע מראש שלא תאשרו הפתעות - ככה היא לא תוכל לבוא בטענות על בזבוז הכסף אם לא יכניסו את הנגנים. 

לגבי בן הזוג שלך, אני מבינה את התסכול שלך. לא כולם יודעים להציב גבולות להורים שלהם ולכן כנראה הוא מתקשה לעמוד מול אמא שלו. מה גם, שלפי מה שאת כותבת, עושה רושם שאמא שלו היא אדם מאד דומיננטי. קשה לי לייעץ לך מה לעשות. אני כן יכולה להבין ולהזדהות עם הקושי של בן זוגך לעמוד מול ההורים שלו, כי גם אני הייתי קצת כזאת - הייתי מתקשה להגיד לא להורים שלי (זה היה פחות בולט כי ההורים שלי אנשים קלילים וזורמים). בעקבות הזוגיות שלי עם בן הזוג ובעקבות היציאה לעצמאות ומגורים מחוץ לבית בגיל יחסית צעיר (22 זה גיל טוב לצאת מהבית של ההורים) הפכתי להיות הרבה יותר עצמאית. אז כמו שאנחנו גדלנו ביחד - גידלנו גם את ההורים וגם הם השתנו קצת. 
אולי כדאי לך לנהל עם בן זוגך שיחה על כך שהקושי שלו לעמוד מול ההורים שלו פוגע בך בסופו של דבר, הוא יהיה נכון לעשות יותר מאמץ. זה תהליך, אבל אולי אם הוא יבין שבסופו של דבר, חוסר היכולת שלו להתנגד לא פוגעת רק בו, אלא פוגעת גם בך, תהיה לו נכונות גדולה יותר לעשות שינוי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/11/12)

אגב, אנחנו הודענו לאנשים מראש 
שהדי ג'יי קיבל הנחיה שלא לאפשר "הפתעות" ו"מפתיעים". ככה אנשים ידעו לא להכין כלום, כי לא יאפשרו להם. 
לדעתי זה הוגן לתת אזהרה מראש, וככה גם לא יבואו אליכם בטענות. אם תזהירו מראש שאלו ההנחיות שלכם (לרבות הנחיה למאבטח של המקום) - אנשים יבינו גם את רצינות כוונותיכם. 

בנוסף, זה מוריד מיכם את הצורך להתעמת עם ההורים - כי מישהו אחר עושה עבורכם את העבודה (לא נעים להתעמת על דברים ביום החתונה).


----------



## coffeetoffy (8/11/12)

מסכימה איתך 
גם אני, כמו דניאל, חושבת שלפני ואחרי האירוע את צריכה להבהיר שיש החלטות שלא נתונות לשיקול דעתה ולא פתוחות לדיון. במהלך האירוע עצמו חבל לפתוח ריב, זה סתם יגמר ברע. זה לא האירוע שאת רוצה לזכור מהחתונה שלך..


----------



## אוגלה (8/11/12)

לגבי הפסקה הראשונה - 
גם אם נגיד היו מזמינים איזה זמר מזרחי לשיר כמה שירים "בהפתעה", היית נותנת לו לעלות כי כבר שילמו לו, וכי חבל ליצור חיכוכים? או שהיו מביאים איזו מקהלה של ילדים מזמרים לכניסה לחופה במקום השיר שבחרתם? כנראה שלא. אצלנו למשל, בגלל הטעם ה"אלטרנטיבי" שלנו במוזיקה, קבלת הפנים כנראה תהיה החלק שבו הכי נוכל לתת את הטון שלנו והטעם שלנו בחתונה, ולא הייתי רוצה לוותר על זה בשביל נגנים, שזה באמת נחמד במקרים מסוימים, אבל זה ממש לא מרגיש כמו שאנחנו, ובגלל זה אני לגמרי מבינה מאיפה הפרי האסור מגיעה.
לפי דעתי החתן צרי להבהיר לאמא שלו שלא - משמעותו "לא!", זה לא "היינו שמחים, אבל.. " אלא "לא" חד משמעי שלא משתמע לשני פנים, ולהציע לאם רעיונות אחרים ל"הפתעות" שיתקבלו בשמחה. כל דרך אחרת לדעתי למנוע את ההפתעה, בין אם זה במהלך או לפני, יכולים להוביל לחיכוכים גם אחרי החתונה, ועדיף לא להגיע לשם.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (8/11/12)

אני אתקשה מאוד להמשיך כרגיל 
בארוע כזה אם ידחפו לי נגנים. מבחינתי זה יהרוס לי את כל הערב.
למה?
כי או שאני אהיה בפנים חמוצות, ואת זה כולם יראו, וגם יקלט במצלמות, או שאני באותו הרגע אעשה פיצוץ, מה שגם כן יהרוס את הערב לכל מי שישמע/יראה כולל אמא שלו.

נתתי לה יד חופשית עם מתנות למוזמנים ועם קישוטים לשולחנות.
היא רצתה לקנות חליפה חדשה לחתן למרות שחשבנו שאין בזה צורך, היא קיבלה את זה.

נגנים אני חד וחלק לא רוצה וקשה לי להאמין שהיא תעשה הפתעה כזו ותביא נגנים בניגוד לרצוננו. גם אם אני אצליח לכבוש את הכעס שלי, היא תרגיש את זה טוב מאוד ברגע הראשון שזה יתאפשר לי.
מה שואמר שאת הפנים שלי היא לא תראה במשך הרבה מאוד זמן. (הבן שלה מוזמן להמשיך להגיע אליה, אני לא אמנע את זה).

אני מאוד מקווה שלא אעמוד במצב הזה. קשה לי להאמין שהיא תעשה כזה דבר, אבל אני גם לא אהיה בהלם אם זה יקרה.

אני אבהיר בצורה שלא משתמעת ל-2 פנים בנושא הזה. אני לא אחכה שהיא תעלה את זה עוד פעם. אני אפנה אליה מיוזמתי, אומר לה שעשינו חושבים לעומק בנושא, והחלטנו שאנחנו לא מתכוונים להעזר בנגנים.
ואם אני אחשוד שזה לא עוזר לי, אני אדבר עם מנהל האולם ואבקש ממנו שכשנבוא לטעימות שיגיד ככה שכולם ישמעו, שהוא מבקש ממני רשימה של הספקים שאמורים להגיע, ושמי שלא נמצא ברשימה הזו הוא לא נותן לו להכנס. ככה שגם היא תשמע ולא תחשוב על זה אפילו.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/11/12)

אני מאמינה 
שאם תבהירי בצורה חד-משמעית שנושא קבלת הפנים חשוב לך ושאת לא מוכנה להתפשר על נושא הנגנים -  היא לא תעשה לך "הפתעה" כזו - כי כבר הבהרתם לה שאתם לא מעוניינים בזה. 
חשוב להבהיר את הדברים בצורה אסרטיבית וברורה - להגיד לה שזו בחירה שלכם ואתם מבקשים שהיא תכבד אותה. 
חשוב גם לדבר על זה עם בן הזוג מראש. 

בנוסף, אולי באמת זה רעיון טוב שמנהל האירוע יתייחס לנושא הספקים המורשים להיכנס למתחם האירוע ויבהיר שרק ספקים שאתם אישרתם יורשו להיכנס. 

אני לא מכירה את חמותך, אבל אני לא מאמינה שאחרי שתבהירו לה את הנושא חד-משמעית היא לא תעשה "הפתעות" מהסגנון הזה. אם תהיו מספיק חדים וברורים - היא תדע שאתם לא מעוניינים בזה ושאם היא לא תכבד את הרצון הזה- זה עשוי להפוך לריב.


----------



## Pixelss (8/11/12)

דעה קצת שונה 
אני אתחיל ואגיד שבמידה מסויימת אני מאוד מזדהה עם "העצבים" שלך על חמותך לעתיד.
יעידו הוותיקות שגם אני כתבתי פה לפני החתונה הודעות יאוש בדיוק באותם סיבות (חמה שמתערבת), חמותי הייתה רוצה ושמחה להחליט הכל, ברמה של איזה שמלה אלבש.
אני אוהבת את חמותי ויודעת שהכוונות שלה רק טובות אבל הטעם שלנו מאוד רחוק.

אבל וזה אבל מאוד גדול, בלי שום קשר למימון החתונה, זאת לא רק החתונה שלכם, היא גם מחתנת את הבן שלה, יש סיכוי שהיא חלמה על הרגע הזה עוד לפני שאת עשית את צעדיך הראשונים.
היא מתרגשת (וזה לא משנה עם זאת חתונה עשירית) כל פעם זה מרגש מחדש, וכמו שאת לחוצה אני מניחה שגם היא ולא שזה בא להוריד מערך ההרגשה שלך אני פשוט חושבת שרצוי שתנסי ותשדלי לפתח גישה קצת יותר קלילה, וכן אני יודעת שיותר קל להגיד מלעשות וגם לי היו רגעי משבר אבל לרוב הצלחתי לא להתרגש יותר מידי.

אני להבדיל מהדעות פה של לשלוח את הבחור לדבר איתה מאוד לא מסכימה עם הגישה, לא חושבת שהוא צריך לעמוד באמצע לבד וחושבת שזה להעמיד אותו במצב לא יפה ולא נעים, אתם כרגע מתאחדים וחושבת שרצוי שתעשו את זה ביחד, בצורה נעימה ויפה תקבעו שיחה תסבירו שלא נוח לכם עם ההתערבות הקיצונית ושאתם רוצים לעשות דברים קצת יותר לבד, תסבירו שלא תעשו דבר שיביך אותם מול האורחים שלהם ושאתם רוצים ליצור חתונה שתשקף אתכם כזוג ולכן רוצים לקחת את ההחלטות לבד.
אנחנו עשינו בדיוק שיחה כזאת, לפני השיחה עם ההורים שלו ישבנו כמה שעות טובות בבית וחשבנו על מה אנחנו רוצים להגיד ואיך, בחרנו מילים וניסוחים ויותר מזה אפילו החלטנו מראש מי יגיד מה, ידעתי מראש שיש דברים שיהיה לו קשה להגיד לאמא שלו ומצד שני היו דברים שהיה לי ברור שהוא יגיד (לדוגמא לי היה מאוד חשוב שהוא זה שיגיד שאנחנו מחליטים ביחד הכל שלא יחשבו שאני זאת שמחליטה)

להגיד לך שהשיחה הזאת שינתה את אמא שלו מקצה לקצה? לא ברור שלא, היא נשארה אותו פריקונטרול שהייתה, ולמרות שהתחשבנו התייעצנו ושקשבנו לה בכל נושא בחתונה היא עדיין הרגישה שהשארנו אותה בחוץ, פולניה מה לעשות, ואפילו לקחנו אותה למדידה של השמלה שלי, בחרנו ביחד איתם הזמנות, אולם, מוסיקה, חוץ מתחתונים כמעט הכל.
היא לא תשתנה, אבל השיחה הזאת שעשינו עזרה לנו לי ולבעלי להרגיש מגובשים ושלמים, היכולת שלה לעשות לנו ריגשי אשם על זה שהיא מחוץ לתמונה התפוגגו כי הבנו לגמרי שזה שלה ורק שלה ולא שלנו.

מקווה שמכאן והאלה יהיה רק יותר קל.


----------



## gitaast (8/11/12)

אני ממש מבינה אותך 
אבל אני חושבת שאולי חלק מזה נובע מהלחץ שלנו.. לא רק הלחץ של החתונה עצמה אלא בכלל מהמשמעות של להפוך למשפחה אחת ולהתמודד עם האנשים האלה כל החיים.. אני יכולה לאמר שההורים של שנינו ממש לא לוחצים, הם לגמרי נותנים לנו לבחור לבד ולעשות את ההחלטות שלנו, אבל הם מעורבים ומציעים דברים, ולפעמים ההצעות החוזרות קצת חופרות ומייד גורמות לתחושה של לחץ וכפייה... היו כמה מקרים של דעות שונות אבל הסברנו להם שזה מה שאנחנו רוצים והם קיבלו. בסופו של דבר צריך להסביר להורים שאתם רוצים שהם ישתתפו ויקחו חלק, אבל החתונה היא שלכם וההחלטות הסופיות הן שלכם, חוץ מזה אנחנו שומעים תמיד מה יש להורים להגיד אבל לא אומרים את ההחלטה ישר לידם אלא אומרים שנחשוב, מתייעצים שינינו ואומרים להם מה ההחלטה. לדעתי חשוב מאד לא להכנס כאן לחזית ולהתחיל על רגל שמאל מול המשפחה של הבן זוג, ויחד עם זאת חשוב שידעו שאנחנו אלו שמחליטים בסופו של דבר..
במקרה שלנו ההורים שלי מאד רוצים נגנים.. הם העלו את זה כמה פעמים וכמובן רוצים לשלם על זה.. לי זה לא ממש מפריע אבל אני גם לא מתלהבת.. החבר לעומת זאת ממש מתנגד לנגנים, התנגדות שאני לא ממש מבינה, אבל בהחלט מקבלת. פשוט הסברנו להורים שאנחנו לא רוצים נגנים, שזה לא הסגנון שלנו וזה לא מתאים לנו.. 
הייתה גם איזו סוגיה לגבי הכניסה לחופה..שההורים משני הצדדים רצו להכניס אותנו לחופה... פשוט אמרנו להם שאנחנו נכנסים יחד, זה מה שאנחנו רוצים וזה מה שמרגיש לנו נכון, וזהו..
מצד שני, ידענו גם להתחשב בבקשות בעניין המוסיקה, אוכל, וכו'...
בקיצור, לפני שנכנסים למלחמות ולסרטים, צריך להבין אם באמת כ"כ לוחצים עלינו או שאלו אנחנו שנלחצים... ואם לוחצים.. לדעת להגיד בצורה הכי יפה "לא, תודה".

בהצלחה


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (8/11/12)

אז את יודעת מה קרה כשאמרתי 
שאני לא מתחברת לקונספט?
שזה (נגנים) מכבד את האורחים.

אז למה היא שואלת אותי, אם מבחינתה אני יכולה לתת לה רק תשובה אחת (וזה כן)?

יא אללה!

אני באמת אשחרר את הסיפור ומיוזמתי אעלה את הנושא, בתקווה שזה יסגור אותו אחת ולתמיד.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (8/11/12)

מאוד מוכר! 
את לא לבד, 
כשנסיים עם פורום חתונות נעבור לפורם חמותי ואני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תיהי חזקה. אני מאמינה שתמצאי דרך עם הזמן והחיים להתמודד איתה למרות שזה יהיה קשה, תבחרי את המלחמות שלך ואת הוויתורים, אבל זה בחיים הגדולים- סביב נושא החתונה אל תתעצבני מכלום. תנשמי עמוק ותזכרי שהעיקר זה להינות מזה וקשה להנות כשאת לא רגועה. 
כשזה קרה אצלנו (חולצה וורודה זוהרת, בחיי) עצרתי את עצמי וחשבתי מה אכפת לי? שילבש איזו חולצה שבא לו. זה באמת משנה לי? שווה לי לעשות מזה עניין? והחלטתי שלמרות שלטעמי היא ממש לא משהו זה לא נושא ששווה לי להעכיר בגללו את האווירה. 
אז אני שולחת לך כוחות ותמיכה, את לא לבד


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (8/11/12)

תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הקושי נובע משילוב.
כלומר, אם היא כזו, אך בן זוגי יודע למתוח את הגבול, אז היה בסדר גמור, כי היא מצידי הייתה יכולה לנסות לפרוץ את הגבול כמה שבא לה, זה לא היה עוזר לה, ומצידי שתעלה את הנושא מליון פעם.

אבל בגלל שהיא מצליחה לשנות את ההתנגדות שלו ולהפוך אותה ל"פרווה", אני בבעיה. למה? כי זו נקודת תורפה.
בגלל שאני מגיעה התנגדות למשהו, היא מנסה לדחוף אותו בכל זאת, והוא שותק. אז הא יודעת שהיא יכולה לנסות לדחוף דברים גם בעתיד, כי הוא לא מגיב יותר מידי.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (8/11/12)

אני הייתי 
מחכה לשעת כושר רגועה ונעימה בניכם ואז מדברת איתו, שיחת תיאום ציפיות לקראת חיי הנישואים ואומרת לו שזו נקודה שמפחידה אותך, שמדאיגה אותך. 
אין לי שום חיבור לדת בשום צורה, אבל בהדרכת חתן כלה שמצאנו את עצמנו עוברים הקריאו לנו מהתורה (כן היה הזוי) ויש את המשפט הזה- "על כן יעזוב איש את אביו ואמו ודבק באשתו" ואמרתי לו שהייתי מכינה לנו שלט כזה ותולה על המקרר...


----------



## ronitvas (8/11/12)

מה פתאום לעזוב לשדות זרים? 
נפתח פינה שבועית, באחריותך


----------



## ZimmerTLV (9/11/12)




----------



## CrystalMoon (8/11/12)

כמה דברים.. 
קודם כל קבלי חיבוק וחיזוק גדול! אני זוכרת את השבועות שהחתונה מעבר לפינה ואת הלחץ עולה..אז יש לי כמה דברים להגיד לך..
קודם כל-אני מרגישה בכתיבה שלך את הלחץ והמצוקה..וחשוב שתזכרי שאת לא היחידה שמתחילה להלחץ כאן..אני זוכרת את עצמי מופתעת מאמא שלי ותוהה מי מבינינו מתחתנת כאן("אמא, המרכזי שולחן שאנחנו מקבלים ממש יפים! אלה עציצי פרחים!מה ההבדל ביניהם לבין סידור פרחים בכלי זכוכית?העציץ מקרמיקה?נכון..זה חלק מהיופי של העציץ!לא אמא..זה לא נראה זול בכלל"...ואני יכולה להמשיך ולהמשיך.. גם אני תפסתי את עצמי מתחרפנת בהתקפי בריידזילה לפעמים..ואמא שלי למשל ספגה אותם יפה ("אמא!ההינומה שלי לא מתאימה לשמלה!!מה אני אעשה?!?) חשוב שתביני שגם להורים של שני הצדדים החתונה היא דבר מרגש ומלחיץ ולפעמים גם הם "מאבדים את זה".. בסוגיית מרכזי השולחן אני יכולה להגיד לך למשל שאמרתי לאמא שלי- את חושבת שזה נראה זול? תשמעי, נראה לי מוזגם לשלם כ"כ הרבה כסף על החלפה שלהם- אבל בואי נבחר איזשהו כלי לשים בהם את העציץ! הלכנו,חיפשנו, קנינו משהו וכמה ימים לפני החתונה אמא שלי אמרה-"תשמעי המרכזי שולחן ממש יפים,לא יודעת מה נכנס בי"..ובסוף הם נשארו כמו שהם..אז אני אומרת בשיא הרצינות- מה שלא חשוב לך-ותרי,תתפשרי..תעשי גם להורים נחת..זה כל כך לא משנה בסוף..הלחץ שלך נובע מהרצון לשלוט בהכל וש"הכל יהיה מושלם"..אז מניסיון..כמה שתנסי..דברים מסויימים יתפקששו- והדרך לעבור את החתונה בכיף היא לקבל את זה ולקחת הכל בחיוך..אחד הדברים הכיפים בלראות את התמונות שלנו היה העובדה שאנחנו בכל התמונות מחייכים,שמחים,אוהבים..וכך גם האורחים..מרגישים את האווירה של השמחה..ונראה לך שדברים לא התפקששו?כשאתם שמחים וטוב לכם,אתם מקרינים את זה החוצה..וכך גם לך יש את הכוח להרגיע את אמא של החצי שלך..אל תבחרי בדרך הפיצוצים-לא נעים שם..אני בטוחה שקראת כבר כמה פעמים את מה שכתבתי על הגישה ביום החתונה..אני מציעה לך ליישם אותה גם לפני החתונה..כשמרגישים רע מתחילות להופיע גם כל מני הפתעות פיזיות..אל תעשי לגוף שלך את זה- ותחליטי שאת לוקחת דברים יותר בקלות.

דבר נוסף-אסטרטגיית פעולה. גם אני מצאתי את עצמי כמה פעמים עומדת,לפעמים לבד, מול ההורים שלי או של החצי עם הצעות שונות ומשונות..התגובה כמעט תמיד הייתה-שקט(לתת להם להוציא הכל החוצה) ולומר שעוד לא דיברנו על ושאני והחצי צריכים להחליט ביחד. על כל דבר בחתונה החלטנו ביחד,ולהורים היה ברור שההחלטות מתבצעות בינינו ולא באופן חד צדדי עם אחד מההורים..זה גרר קצת תסכול אצל ההורים- אבל מול הטיעון "זאת חתונה של שנינו,לא שלי ושלכם, אני לא יכולה לקבל החלטות שלא יהיו מקובלות עליו כאילו זו חתונה שלי ושלכם..זה לא רק ארוע שלי" ולכל אורך הדרך השתמשנו במילה "אנחנו"..לצורך העניין..בעניין החליפה החצי שלך יאמר "אמא, אני לא יודע עדיין..א-נ-ח-נ-ו צריכים לדבר על זה ולהחליט (לא אני צריך לשמוע מה ארוסתי חושבת)..אתם הופכים לחזית אחת מאוחדת וזה מקום מצויין להיות בו..אין עימותים כל כך..אין לא נעים לי מאמא שלי.. 
את מרגישה שאמא שלו משתלטת?(יכול להיות..) תני לה להוציא הכל- אם זה פחות או יותר מקובל עלייך (יאללה שיהיו נגנים..) שחררי.. אם לא(נגנים?!?!?!? seriously??) - תגידו(מי מכם שמותקף):"זה רעיון..האמת שלא חשבנו על זה עדיין..אנחנו צריכים להחליט בינינו ונעדכן אותך מה החלטנו,נבדוק את זה"..אין כאן צורך באסרטיביות-זה לא שה-ו-א אומר לה לא...הוא פשוט חייב לדון בזה בתוך חומות הא-נ-ח-נ-ו..כל פעם תהדפו אותה.."עוד לא הספקנו לדבר על זה,נעדכן אותך אחרי שנערוך על זה שיחה"..כשהיא תתקל בחומה של שניים-יהיה לה הרבה יותר קשה להפעיל מניפולציות רגשיות על החצי או לכפות את דעתה.

ותחייכי!!עוד פחות מחודש את מתחתנת!איזה כיף!!


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (8/11/12)

וואו! תודה על התגובה המושקעת! 
הבעיה הכי גדולה זה שצריך להיות אסרטיביים עם החזית האחידה וזה לא ממש קרה עם החליפה! שממש עשו לי את זה מאחורי הגב כי הלכו לקנות חולצה וחזרו עם חליפה.

איפה שלא היה לי אכפת באמת שחררתי כמו עם המתנות לאורחים והקישוטים על השולחן. אבל עם החליפה מאוד אכפת לי וגם עם הנגנים.
אין לי בעיה להמשיך לחזור על זה שאנחנו לא מעוניינים. הוא גם אמר לה את זה, אבל הוא אומר את זה נורא בעדינות וזה משאיר פתח לניג'וסים שמחרפים אותי נורא.


----------



## CrystalMoon (8/11/12)

זה בסדר גמור, זה בגלל שעד עכשיו 
לא דיברתם על העניין הזה..היופי ב"חזית האחידה" שזה מטשטש את ה"אני"..כשעל כל דבר מחליטים ביחד, ההורים לא יודעים מי זה שמסרב,האם זה רק את? רק הוא? שניכם? אני יכולה לספר לך למשל שאבא של החצי נורא רצה שתהיה לי שושבינות קטנות לפני החופה..אני התפלצתי לגמרי מהרעיון אבל איכשהו מצאתי את עצמי מחייכת ואומרת "כן..זה יהיה נחמד" ואיכשהו סגרנו על זה שמתישהו א-נ-י אשכנע את הקטנות ללכת לפניי..ושתביני..אני ממש לא בן אדם שיש לו בעיה להגיד מה הוא חושב ואני ביחסים טובים וקרובים עם ההורים שלו..איכשהו נפלט לי...הייתי כולי במצוקה..ולא ידעתי מה עושים-ואז החצי שלי הודיע אחרי שבוע.."בסוף החלטנו שאנחנו לא רוצים שושבינות" ..כשהיה קשה למישהו מאיתנו לקחת אחריות על הסירוב..השני היה זה שאומר ש"אנחנו" החלטנו שלא..וגם אתם יכולים לעשות זה.לפעמים את תפני אליהם ולפעמים הוא..ואם יותר קשה לו..תהיי את זו שתאמרי לאמא שלו שהחלטתם שלא לקחת נגנים..יכול להיות שאפילו יספיק שיסתכל על אמא שלו ויהנהן כשאת אומרת את זה..את זה הוא יוכל לעשות והעניין ייסגר..

אגב,קראתי מה כתבת על החששות שלך שאמא שלו תמיד תרד לכם לחיים..את סתם מכניסה את עצמך לסרטים...יש מצב טוב שאלו פשוט לחצים של חתונה..ואני לא רואה מצב בעתיד הנראה לעין, אחרי החתונה, שימשיכו להיות כאלו התערבויות..ויכולות להיות אלף סיבות לכך שהחצי שלך אנמי כרגע..אולי פשוט לא כזה אכפת לו..אולי אמא שלו אמרה לו משהו על זה שהיא ממש מבואסת מזה שהיא מחוץ לעניינים והוא מרחם עליה..
בכל מקרה- הבעיה לא קיימת עדיין אז אל תטרידי את עצמך בגלל דברים שלא קרו, ואם הם יקרו, שיחה בינך ובין החצי יכולות להסדיר את העניין ולפתור את בעיית האמא..בכל מקרה..החתונה היא מקום מצויין להתחיל את גישת ה"חזית האחידה"


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (8/11/12)

אנחנו נמצאים יחד 5 שנים 
אני מכירה את המשפחה שלו לפרטים, ואני יודעת שזה אופי. זה אופי שהיא לוחצת עד שהיא מקבלת את מה שהיא רוצה, אבל החתונה שוברת שיאים. זה משהו מהותי. ברור לי שגם לגבי ילדים היא תתנהג ככה. למה? כי זה האופי שלה.

תמיד דיברנו על הצגה של חזית אחידה. אבל תמיד "ברור" לה שאני זו שמחליטה בניגוד למה שהיא רוצה. הבן שלה "בחיים" לא יהיה בעל רוצונות הפוכים או שונים משלה.

איך אני יודעת את זה? כי כשקורה מצב כזה שבו היא רוצה משהו והיא לא משיגה אותו, היא פונה אלי, כאילו היא מצביעה על זה שאני הגורם הבעייתי במשוואה. 
זו גם התפיסה עם שאר האחים. אם משהו לא בסדר, זה בגלל שהבעל/אישה שלהם לא רוצים/לא משתפים פעולה. לא ייתכן שילדיה שלה יחשבו ההפך ממנה.

מאוד נוח להאשים את החתן או הכלה, ולא לראות את זה שאולי זה לא בדיוק ככה.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (8/11/12)

מכירה אמהות כאלה =\ 
אם הייתי במקומך הייתי עושה הכל עכשיו כדי לעבוד על זה עם בן הזוג שלי (חזית אחידה ואסרטיבית). 
נראה לי פסיכי שאת תצטרכי לעמוד מול אמא שלו ולהתווכח...
אני תומכת בגישת ה"כל אחד מתמודד עם ההורים שלו". במיוחד בקטע בין אמהות וכלות...תמיד הכלה אשמה, גם כשזה הבן שאשם. 

ואני חושבת שאת צודקת וכשיהיו ילדים זה יהיה יותר גרוע. 

בהצלחה!


----------



## רגע33 (8/11/12)

בעיות עם החמות זה תמיד בעצם בעיות עם הבנזוג 
זה בהחלט מרתיח ומעצבן הדברים האלה אבל לגמרי פתיר עם קצת ניעור של אמא שלו - אבל על ידו. לא את צריכה להיות "הרעה" בסיפור הזה. זה לגמרי התפקיד שלו להעמיד את אמא שלו ואת כל שאר המשפחה שלו במקום ולהסביר להם מה איפה עוברים הגבולות שלכם, במה אתה מוכנים לשתף אותם ובמה הם לא יכולים להתערב.  ברגע שהוא יבין שהוא כבר ילד גדול ושיש לו אישה וזו לא אמא שלו, הכל יבוא על מקומו בשלום. כל עוד הוא ימשיך לאפשר לה להתערב בהחלטות שהן החלטות זוגיות שלכם, המצב רק יתדרדר.


----------



## לוליטה251 (8/11/12)

כל כך מבינה אותך... 
ומציעה לך שתשבי לדבר איתו אבל ברוגע כי זה משהו שהולך ללוות אותך במהלך כל החיים ולא רק בתכנון החתונה. מכירה את זה מקרוב כי גם אמא שלי בן זוגי ניסתה ועשתה מהומה לא קלה לגבי איזה אולם שרצינו לסגור אבל לא הצליח לה... 
תשתדלי כמה שרק תוכלי להיות יותר רגועה בטח שלא לפני החתונה כי את סך הכל אמורה להנות.. (אני כותבת ומנסה ליישם את זה בעצמי). בכל אופן שיהיה לכם הרבה מזל, אושר ואהבה...


----------



## ivgy1980 (10/11/12)

מאוד קשה להיות בזוגיות 
צריך כל הזמן לריב עם כולם לרצות את כולם. סתם מאמץ מיותר והרבה מפח נפש.


----------



## Blue Rose (10/11/12)

לנצל.... 
אמא שלו רוצה להיות חלק מהאירוע ולעשות הכי הרבה שהיא יכולה למען בנך- בעקיפות - זה גם למענך.

במקום להילחם- תנתבי לכיוון שלך ותנצלי את זה...
רק כדוגמה- כבר אין מה לעשות פה- היא רוצה שתהיה לו חליפה חדשה? תגידי לה שאם היא רוצה, אתם תיקנו חליפה והיא יכולה לשלם ואפילו להביא לכם את החליפה ביום החתונה...לתת לה לעשות יותר ולהשקיע - שתרגיש יותר חלק מהמשפחה החדשה שאתם יוצרים...זה כל מה שהיא רוצה.

אז עכשיו- זה הנגנים... היא רוצה? זה מפריע לכם? אם לא מפריע לכם, תבחרו נגן (יש איזה אחד קרח שמנגן בגיטרה ספרדית ושר- זה מאוד יפה לקבלת הפנים..טריאדור?) או יותר ותגידו לה שהיא אחראית עליהם ורק אם הם לא יכולים שתדבר איתכם ותבחרו מישהו אחר...

אצלנו ההורים דרשו שתהיה עוגת חתונה...מבחינתנו זה היה ממש מיותר...אבל הם רצו אז נתנו להם את החופש לדאוג לזה, זה נתן להם להרגיש שהם חלק מהאירוע. הם גם רצו לחלק לאורחים משהו...מבחינתנו לא צריך לתת מתנות לאורחים (מצטערת אם אני לא "אדיבה" לדעת מישהו פה...זו דעתנו) אבל הם רצו...אז נתנו להם את החופש גם לבחור וגם לדאוג להכל. הם בעצמם קנו סוכריות מיוחדות ובד מיוחד וסרטים וארזו אריזות ממתקים יפות לאורחים...
הם הרגישו יותר חלק מהאירוע הודות לזה. 

אתם רוצים מוזיקה בקבלת הפנים נכון? היא אולי רוצה קלאסית, אבל זה ממש לא מחייב. תגידו לה מה אתם מוכנים- להקת קאברים, בחתונה אחרת אצלנו היתה להקת דיקסי (שנות ה- 20 בארה"ב) מדהימה, סגנון מוזיקלי, בין האורחים או על במה...כל דבר שעומד בדרישות שלכם היא יכולה להביא- על חשבונה. רק שתקבל אישור ממכם קודם. היא אחראית על החלק הזה של הערב מכל הבחינות. זה יתן לה משהו להתעסק בו ולא יהיה לה זמן לחשוב על עוד דברים - מה שגם היא תבין שכל דבר יהיה עוד עבודה עבורה...בד"כ זה גורם לאנשים להיות מרוצים ממה שעשו עד עכשיו, בעיקר אם הצליחו ב"פרוייקט גדול" (אצלה זה כל דבר שהיא דוחפת) אחד...אז לא צריך לדחוף עוד הרבה...

תראי שהשיטה הזו עובדת פלאים. את מקבלת מה שאת רוצה- והיא כל כך שמחה שהיא יכולה לתת את זה. תני לה לתת- זה חשוב לה, רק תדאגי שזה לא יזיק לך או לזוגיות שלכם, כי זו גם לא הכוונה שלה...אחרת היא היתה באה מכיוון אחר לגמרי...

בהצלחה!

רוזי.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (10/11/12)

היי תודה 
נתנו לה לעשות מתנות לאורחים, הבעיה היא שהיא מפילה עלינו את התיק. זאת אומרת שלא מספיק להסכים, היא גם מצפה שנעשה איתה, שנארוז את המתנות וכו'. כלומר, את מסכימה למשהו, אבל זה לא נגמר שם, עכשיו תוציאי אנרגיות בלהוציא את זה לפועל, למרות שאמרתי שאני לא רוצה להתעסק בזה, אבל אני כן מוכנה לעזור עם האריזות.

נגנים אני פשוט לא רוצה, נקודה. איפה שלא היה לי עקרוני, נתתי את האופציה, רק בלי שיבקשו ממני להשקיע עוד אנרגיה בכל הסיפור.


----------



## The Girlie Show (10/11/12)

אתם זקוקים לה למימון החתונה? 
אם כן, בעל המאה הוא בעל הדעה. אם אתם רוצים ברירה ואין לכם כסף, תעשו משהו קטן לקרובים בלבד ברבנות או משהו סימלי בספארי ל-50 איש ליד הג'ירפות. 
אם המימון הוא משלכם, שמרי על קשרים טובים כי תזדקקי לה לביבייסיטר אבל תסרבי בתוקף בטענה שהכל סגור


----------



## hillala8 (10/11/12)

לא מסכימה בזה 
גם אצלי המצב דומה ואני יכולה להגיד שזה יותר עניין של אופי מאשר כסף.
ההורים שלי נתנו כסף וממש לא מעניין אותם להתערב או לקבוע לנו משהו, הם רואים את זה כמתנה בשבילנו- לא הלוואה, לא טובה, לא קנייה של משהו- מתנה שהולכת אלינו ומשם היא שלנו ולשיקול דעתינו.

ההורים שלו (ובעיקר כמובן אמא שלו) הייתה מתערבת גם אם לא היו נותנים שקל, כי זה באופי שלה. גם אם היינו עושים משהו לגמרי בעצמינו (ויכולנו) היא נפגעת מזה ולוקחת את זה מאוד אישי וממשיכה לתת "עצות".


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (10/11/12)




----------



## talhartman (10/11/12)

אז ככה 
האם היא משתתפת בהוצאות החתונה<? האם יש משהו מוגדר שהיא אמרה שהיא משלמת עליו?
אני חושבת לגבי החליפה את צריכה להגיד למר בחור בעדינות שידבר עם אמא שלו כי את לא אמורה לשאת את האי נוחות וה"ריב": הזה...
ואם רוצים חולצה לא לבנה אז זה מה שיהיה שפשוט יגיד לה שאת והוא הולכים לבחור וזהו...
לגבי נגנים האם אתם ממש מתנגדים נחרצות לזה? האם יש אטרקיה אחרת שחשבתם עליה? האם הוצאה זאת היא על חמותך? למה היא כל כך מתעקשת? ניסיתם לדבר איתה?
שוב, לדעתי את צריכה לעשות איתו שיחה ושהוא ידבר איתה לבד שלא תתערב.. בעדינות שלא יהיה כסאח..
אתם יכולים להקשיב לדעות של אחרים אבל החלטה סופית תהיה על שניכם בלבד!! 
שיהיה המון בהצלחה ותהיי רגועה, זה לא שווה את זה
את מתחילה חיים שלמים איתו ועם משפחתו.. עדיף שיהיה ברגל ימין


----------



## מיצה נבים (10/11/12)

לגבי הנגנים, אני איתך במאה אחוז, אם אתם לא 
מעוניינים, תואיל הגברת ותתעל את האנרגיות שלה לדברים אחרים.

לגבי החליפה?
נראה לי שהגזמת קצת, באמת.
מה יקרה אם הוא ילבש חליפה שהוא בחר עם אמא שלו?
אם זה משהו שהוא לטעמו, למה שלא ילבש (בהנחה וזה מספיק מכובד)?
הוא התערב לך בבחירת השמלה? אני מניחה שלא, כי רוב הכלות לא מערבות את החתנים בבחירת השמלה ואין לחתן מושג איך השמלה תיראה עד יום החתונה.
אז הוא ילבש חולצה לבנה, מה הביג דיל?

עושה רושם שיש לך חמות לעתיד שאוהבת להתביית לכם בוורידים,
אני מציעה לך מכל הלב לבחור את המלחמות שלך איתה ועם בעלך לעתיד ולעשות בחירות נכונות.
צבע החולצה שילבש בחתונה, הוא לא מלחמה שאת רוצה להיות היריה הראשונה בה.
עוד נראה לי, ויכול להיות שאני טועה, שאת כבר כל כך מחוממת עליה, שגם אם היא תציע לך להרים אותך על הידיים מעל שלוליות במקדימים את תחשבי שהיא רוצה לריב איתך ולעשות לך דווקא, כי עושה רושם שדי נמאס לך מההתנהגות שלה וכל דבר שהיא תעשה יגרום לך להשפריץ זיקוקים מהאוזניים...

תעשי לעצמך טובה,
קחי אוויר,
תני לבעלך לריב איתה ולהתווכח איתה אם באמת צריך,
ואם לא צריך,
וותרי,
זה לכל החיים העסק הזה.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (10/11/12)

הסיפור עם החליפה הפריע לי, כי הוא מראש דיבר איתי על כך שהוא חושב שקניה של חליפה חדשה היא מיותרת, כי כבר יש לו אחד יחסית חדשה (מהשנה האחרונה) שיושבת עליו מדהים, ונקנתה לרגל החתונות של אחיו.

הכעס היה על זה שהוא אמר לי שהוא הולך לקנות חולצה, ופתאום הפתיע עם חליפה.

אם היה מדובר מראש בחליפה, הייתי אומרת שאני מבקשת להצטרף, והיינו הולכים לקנות חליפה.

* מאז שההודעה הראשונה נכתבה הוא כבר התחדש בחליפה.
אין חדש עם הנגנים, וגם לא יהיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  לדעתי הנושא יעלה ממש בקרוב שוב, יש לנו השבוע טעימות עם ההורים, ואני דיי בטוחה שהיא תעלה את העניין הזה שם, כי היא שמעשה שגם אמא שלי התלהבה מהסיפור של הנגנים, אבל אמרתי לאמא שלי בבירור שאין לנו עניין בנגנים.

ואת צודקת, הפתיל שלי יותר קצר איתה, בגלל שאני למודת נסיון מהעבר.


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/12)

הבית שלכם 
מסכימה עם כל מי שאמרה שחתונה היא אירוע שאינו שייך רק לכם, כי אחרת הייתם עושים חופה רק שניכם. 
מי שמסרב להכיר בכך שהחתונה היא גם של המשפחה ושל החברים, קצת מחטיא למטרתה.
עד כאן - אני מסכימה.

אבל - אתם עכשיו בונים את הבית שלכם. והבית הזה הוא רק שלכם. החתונה תהיה כנראה הדבר הכי פחות משמעותי שתעשו יחד.. לפני ילדים, משכנתאות, והחיים עצמם.
בעוד שאין באמת בעיה אם האיש ילבש חולצה כזו או אחרת, יש בעיה עם התערבות ללא גבולות במה ששייך לכם.
ולכן - בעוד שאת צריכה להבין שיש התפשרויות בעת תכנון החתונה, אני חושבת, שיחד, אתם צריכים להבין איזה גבולות אתם שמים, מה שייך רק לכם ולאף אחד אין זכות להתערב בו, גם אם השמיים יבערו.
תחליטו יחד שצבע הבגדים הוא נושא גמיש? אחלה. אבל תבינו גם על מה אתם פשוט לא מוכנים להתפשר. וזאת חייבת להיות החלטה זוגית!
שמעי, עכשיו זאת חתונה, אבל תארי לך מה יקרה כשירצו להתערב בשם של הילד/ה, או בדרך בה אתם מחנכים אותה/ו..
או מה יקרה כשתחליטו על קנייה של בית, גם אז לאחרים תהיה זכות התערבות?
תבהירו יחד איפה הגבולות ותעמדו שניכם מאחוריהם באופן נחוש ביותר.

בחתונה מתחילה משפחה חדשה, והבית שלכם.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (11/11/12)

זה בדיוק מה שמטריף אותי 
לא מדובר פה בצבע של חולצה או בחליפה חדשה, אלא מה שמשתמע מאחורי הדברים האלה. ההתערבות מאחוריהם.

אני כבר מזמן חשבתי על השלכות משפחתיות נוספות שנוגעות לילדים.

היום אני עוד מנומסת, אבל כשיהיו ילדים, יש דברים שלא אהיה מוכנה "לבלוע".

האמת שבימים האחרונה פשוט תפסתי בטחון להגיד מה אני חושבת, אבל כמובן בצורה מנומסת.

זה הצריך ממני לצאת החוצה מהחינוך שקיבלתי, של מתחצפים למבוגרים, לא מתווכחים איתם, נותנים להם את הכבוד שלהם, וזה מה שבאמת עשיתי כל השנים שאנחנו מכירים. אבל אני מבינה שבשלב מסוים אני פשוט חייבת להשמיע את הדעות שלי ולהפסיק להסכים עם כל דבר ולחשוב על משהו אחר במקביל.

אז אני בתהליך של שינוי וזה מבורך בעיני.


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/12)

הדברים שלך גרמו לי להבין משהו 
כשקראתי, חשבתי לעצמי "למה היא מתמודדת עם זה לבד?", הרי זה - 'אתם שניכם יחד מול שאר העולם'.
ומצד שני, יש דברים שהם רק התמודדות שלך, עצבים שלך, 
אז בואי נעשה הנפרדה בין שני הדברים - את הגבולות אתם קובעים יחד, וההבנה שיש מקומות אליהם אף אחד לא נכנס, אתם רוקמים יחד.
לאחר שהגדרתם, והבנתם, ובניתם את הsettings שמתאים לשניכם,
תורך "לבלוע" כמה צפרדעים וכמו שאמרת - לא להתחצף למבוגרים, ולהבין שלאמא שלו יש מקום של כבוד בחייכם, ושאת צריכה לכבד אותה.
אבל אז כבר יהיה קל יותר, כי את יודעת שהוא איתך ומגבה ומונע ממנה להכנס למקומות עליהם החלטתם מראש.
זה ממש לנוע בין שני המרחבים - זה הפרטי שלכם והמרחב המשפחתי הקודם של כל אחד מכם.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (11/11/12)

אין ספק 
שהסיפור הזה היה יכול להבלם על ידו.
ברור שחלק גדול ממה שקורה יכול להראות אחרת ויש לו חלק מכריע בסיפור.


----------



## Breakerdeal (11/11/12)

למה אנחנו 
צריכות להתרגש מכל דבר קטן


----------

